# EV-List-News posts for 20210906 through 20210912



## brucedp5 (Jan 10, 2021)

% Click on linked-text below to read %

(google blocked text)
Short-range,expensive 2022 Mazda MX-30 EV ( =weak sale$ ) +









2022 Mazda MX-30 EV Unveiled With 100 Miles of Range


Mazda’s first all-electric vehicle attempts to rewrite the page on EVs, but falls flat with a range of just 100 miles and a starting price tag of $34,645.




www.futurecar.com




2022 Mazda MX-30 EV Unveiled With 100 Miles of Range
Aug 28, 2021 ... Mazda’s first all-electric vehicle attempts to rewrite the page on EVs, but falls flat with a range of just 100 miles and a starting price tag of $34,645 ...


https://img.futurecar.com/202108/28/l_6129e7f82745a.jpg







__





2022 Mazda MX-30 EV Price May Dip Below $24k With Incentives


The 2022 Mazda MX-30 may be the brand's first EV, but it's already drawing criticism for its range of just 100 miles. However, our analysis




www.carsdirect.com




2022 Mazda MX-30 EV Price May Dip Below $24k With Incentives
August 24, 2021 ... 


https://cdcssl.ibsrv.net/cimg/www.carsdirect.com/580x387_85/76/mazda-mx-30-european-specification-14-638076.jpg


...


https://cdcssl.ibsrv.net/cimg/www.carsdirect.com/330x185_85/75/MAZDA-MX-30-European-specification-3-638075.jpg











Mazda rolls out its first EV, the MX-30, to take on compact rivals


The vehicle tips Mazda's hand on a conservative electrification strategy like fellow Asian manufacturers Toyota and Hyundai.



www.detroitnews.com




Mazda rolls out its first EV, the MX-30, to take on compact rivals
2021/08/24 ... 


https://www.gannett-cdn.com/presto/2021/08/24/PDTN/f5a00c4a-1dd7-4666-85d4-cdd397861c22-Mazda-MX-30_fr3-4.jpg











Mazda launches its first electric car in the US: MX-30 EV for $33,470 and only 100-mile range


Mazda is launching its first electric car in the US market, the MX-30 EV, and it is likely going to...




electrek.co




Mazda launches its first electric car in the US: MX-30 EV for $33,470 and only 100-mile range
Aug. 24th 2021 ...


https://i1.wp.com/electrek.co/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2021/04/Mazda-MX-30.jpg





https://www.kbb.com/car-news/2022-mazda-mx-30-low-price-low-range/


2022 Mazda MX-30: Mazda’s First EV Gets Low Price, Low Range
08/24/2021 ...



e-unicycle addon for wheelchair use









Award-winning e-unicycle attaches to any analog wheelchair, turning it into an electric vehicle - Yanko Design


Designed to upgrade the wheelchair into a makeshift electric trike, the UNAwheel clamps onto the front of a traditional wheelchair, allowing the occupant to ride around like a kart. The purpose of the design is to “help overcome some of the main mobility challenges faced by people with...




www.yankodesign.com




Award-winning e-unicycle attaches to any analog wheelchair, turning it into an electric vehicle
August 24, 2021 ... Designed to upgrade the wheelchair into a makeshift electric trike, the UNAwheel clamps onto the front of a traditional wheelchair, allowing the occupant to ride around like a kart. The purpose of the design is to “help overcome some of the main mobility challenges faced by people with disabilities”, say the designers. It comes with an adjustable handlebar and a replaceable rechargeable battery pack, and can quickly be attached to and detached from the wheelchair ...


https://www.yankodesign.com/images/design_news/2021/07/7-thrilling-automotive-designs-from-the-if-design-award-global-design-community/if_design_award_automotive_2021_6.jpg


(google blocked text)

groups.google.com/g/evln/c/fxYzOsUhQkg




__





GM Cruise auton EVs w/ PVs> farm-to-fleet +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/aTl8HKUvsio




__





Mercedes eCitan e-van in 2022 ts:80mph +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/5EnCIrI74Iw




__





Jesus' unplugged 2017 Bolt EV flames in a Sacto-CA parking lot +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/6LYmYqAPHFI




__





Bollinger e-truck> payload &capacity +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/RwUlFumd6q4




__





Mach-e vs I-Pace EVs compared +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/QUmgNNYrnmI




__





Plaid @ 20% soc> is shockingly still a monster +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/Kkf6XPRbn14




__





NYC public EVSE ice'd &towed, again +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/YvbeGmjnkAk




__





Vnd690M/us$30.4k VinFast VF e34 42kWh .vn EV r-wltp:300km +







groups.google.com





(google blocked text)
Tesla robo disabilities e-van +









Tesla Robo Van with additional features to address people in need - TechStory


The upcoming Tesla vehicle can address people with disabilities. Extra equipment like wheelchairs can be easily added to the Tesla Robo Van.



techstory.in




Tesla Robo Van with additional features to address people in need
September 5, 2021 ... The upcoming Tesla vehicle can address people with disabilities. Unlike traditional vehicles, extra equipment like wheelchairs can be easily added to the Tesla Robo Van ... Tesla Robo Van being able to assist people with disabilities ... It is known that the van can adapt to solar pannels easily, unlike cars that have a lower surface area at the roof. It would add range to the vehicle, and the ability to run on its own without charging ...


https://i.ytimg.com/vi/JLPldbH4t_E/maxresdefault.jpg


...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433597755444826113


vw-pr> id-buzz-ad auton e-van









ID Buzz: VW's new electric combi van may soon drive itself


Long-awaited electric microbus revealed as one of VW's planned self driving vans that could be basis of robo-taxi service in Germany.




thedriven.io




ID Buzz: VW’s new electric combi van may soon drive itself
September 6, 2021 ... The German car company has revealed at the Munich motor show that the ID Buzz is one of an initial five self-driving, fully electric test vans. And while the long-awaited electric microbus is usually depicted with yellow-silver paintwork reminiscent of a pine-lime Splice; the self-driving prototype version was unveiled in black and white. Volkswagen said the I.D. Buzz AD – AD for autonomous driving – is expected to hit the streets of Hamburg from 2025 as part of a ridesharing service operated by Volkswagen’s subsidiary Moia ... The electric microbus (for human drivers) is expected to begin production for European markets in 2022 ...


https://thedriven.io/wp-content/uploads/2021/09/blackandwhite-microbus.cfm_.jpg











Volkswagen and Argo AI reveal first ID Buzz test vehicle for autonomous driving – TechCrunch - California News Times


Volkswagen Commercial Vehicle, a stand-alone VW brand responsible for the development and sale of light commercial vehicles, and Argo AI, an autonomous driving technology company, announced the first version of ID Buzz AD (Autonomous Driving) on Sunday. The two companies shared plans to test the...




californianewstimes.com




Volkswagen and Argo AI reveal first ID Buzz test vehicle for autonomous driving
2021/09/05 ...


https://techcrunch.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/09/IBA_7650.jpg











VW shows self-driving "Bulli" prototypes at the IAA - Market Research Telecast


Before the start of the fully electric VW ID.Buzz bus next year, Volkswagen completed an autonomously driving prototype version of the vehicle for the IAA




marketresearchtelecast.com




VW shows self-driving “Bulli” prototypes at the IAA
September 6, 2021 ...


https://marketresearchtelecast.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/09/VW-shows-self-driving-Bulli-prototypes-at-the-IAA.jpeg


(google blocked text)

groups.google.com/g/evln/c/aTR4Iy3DJto




__





2seat w/ teeny-tiny-truck-bed .cn micro-ute> e-truck-pretender +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/89FAEPjoSPc




__





$25k Tesla-2 .cn EV in 2023 +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/Xckou9MI98s




__





Inr10lakh/US$13k 2025 MG 2seat EV r-nedc:210+km ts:100kph +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/hX_bF5ln2wk




__





GM admitted loss-of-confidence in Bolt's LG cells> repairs on hold +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/jXwNv-_pgpY




__





Eat mcdonalds.es Big Mac while Mcd España DC EVSE charging +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/vH-C_AZ1xy4




__





Rivian e-trucks> do 3+ft water-wading +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/Ogis8BplWRg




__





.au underground gold miners' EV +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/7v6_Wn7Ijes




__





The Rock stars w/ a Taycan EV in Red Notice movie +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/pZj77YhVkUc




__





Spied> Rivian R1T ute & R1S SUV EVs arrive in .au +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/Ez-bk007G8k




__





Non-autopilot Tesla speeds curb> airborne-crashes into FL hm +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/WAZQxH_Cu_s




__





2022 Hyundai Kona liquid-cooled 64kWh EV price drop r-epa:258mi +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/3bjeEECR0DE




__





Old short range leased Leaf EVs now profit dealership$ +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/ah7uROz1j2w




__





EVjobss> produce wallbox.com EVSE in Texas +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/Vf-JjIuiRYQ




__





Rumor> fmc Explorer .mx EV in 2023 +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/UnYaAw6K1VQ




__





Father &Son diy build Bug EV conversion w/ 5 Tesla Packs +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/WLyEHpcxzC4




__





fmc Mach-E EV 6mo ownership review +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/qiPw49jhPz0




__





Rivian confirms testing ute/truck .us EV in .au +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/6QabX1ExqFA




__





Subaru Solterra EV teaser> made @ .jp tmc factory +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/DHqL1n9wWfA




__





MG ZS EV w/ dinky pack for .in buyers> cheaper price +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/-j07_ZFquxI




__





Pre-production Kia .kr EV6 drive report +







groups.google.com





(google blocked text)
Everatti Land Rover .uk EV conversions +









Everrati begins pre-orders of Land Rover Series IIA electric-conversion


Everatti Automotive has shared its latest electric vehicle conversion, this time in the form of a 1960s-era Land Rover Series IIA vehicle.




electrek.co




Everatti begins pre-orders of Land Rover Series IIA electric-conversion
Sep. 1st 2021 ... While the original version conquered many a terrain between 1961 and 1971, Everatti’s electrified version offers a sleeker look with the same ability to handle off-roading, albeit with zero-emissions ... The shop has taken the two-door truck configuration of the vehicle and filed down its harsher edges, resulting in an off-roader that looks a tad sleeker and more modern. As part of the ground-up restoration, the chassis and bulkhead have been fully reinforced. The interior has also been given a thorough makeover and now features custom leather seats in the front and back, as well as a center cubby box with a new built-in audio system ...


https://electrek.co/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2021/09/Everatti-Land-Rover-IIA-Front.jpg





zeroevcorp.com AZ EV conversion kit facility> 300 EVjobs









Zero Electric Vehicles to open new HQ, production facility in Gilbert


Zero Electric Vehicles, a company that builds car electrification kits, has unveiled plans to build out a new head office and production center in Gilbert.




www.abc15.com




Zero Electric Vehicles to open new HQ, production facility in Gilbert
Sep 01, 2021 ... GILBERT, AZ — Zero Electric Vehicles, a company that builds car electrification kits, has unveiled plans to build out a new head office and production center in Gilbert. The new 103,000-square-foot space will allow the company to produce EV conversion kits for light and medium-duty fleet vehicles that currently run on gasoline. The company also plans to build an electric vehicle chassis and full electric car of its own in the future ... plans to hire 300 local employees ...


https://ewscripps.brightspotcdn.com/dims4/default/610b458/2147483647/strip/true/crop/5472x3078+0+285/resize/1280x720!/quality/90/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fewscripps-brightspot.s3.amazonaws.com%2Fd2%2F1a%2F9671509a417a8c62d1bfb1e93176%2Fzeroelectric21.jpg


(google blocked text)

groups.google.com/g/evln/c/bRxNFmhREi4




__





candela.com P-30 hydrofoil-flying e-ferries +







groups.google.com








For previous EV List News posts, click on linked-text in:

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210830-through-20210905.205445/
EV-List-News posts for 20210830 through 20210905

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210823-through-20210829.205397/
EV-List-News posts for 20210823 through 20210829

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210816-through-20210822.205364/
EV-List-News posts for 20210816 through 20210822

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210809-through-20210815.205323/
EV-List-News posts for 20210809 through 20210815

diyelectriccar.com/forums/ev-news.6/

diyelectriccar.com/tags/brucedp5/

+ more


Archived EV List News (EVLN) posts:

mail-archive.com/search?a=1&l=ev%40lists.evdl.org&haswords=&x=15&y=7&from=brucedp5&subject=evln&datewithin=1d&date=&notwords=Administrator&o=newest
2021-2012 EVLN posts on evdl.org archive

mail-archive.com/search?a=1&l=ev%40lists.evdl.org&haswords=&x=18&y=8&from=evln&subject=evln&datewithin=1d&date=&notwords=Administrator&o=newest
2020 EVLN posts on evdl.org archive

ev.evdl.narkive.com/
2018 evdl.org posts 

mail-archive.com/search?a=1&l=ev%40lists.evdl.org&haswords=&x=0&y=0&from=brucedp&subject=evln&datewithin=1d&date=&notwords=Administrator&o=newest
2014-2013 EVLN posts on evdl.org archive

diyelectriccar.com/forums/evdl-list.15/
2012-2011 EVLN posts on diyelectriccar.com

2011-1990 EVLN posts (lost from internet)


{brucedp.neocities.org}


% Statement: groups.google.com/g/evln is a read-only
group used to archive of my EV List News (EVLN) posts 
which allow public viewing without having to login. 
I've promoted EVs for 30+yrs by providing these EV 
newswire posts as a free service. I am not a business.
I do not make money providing these. Enjoy 
%


----------

